# [Solved] genkernel 3.3.11d:Strange boot message

## saturday

Hi there,

I did a kernel upgrade from 2.6.15-gentoo-r1 to the latest stable 2.6.16 on x86, on two machines, by using genkernel with the "--oldconfig"-option.

Now, I get the following message while booting on both machines:

```
Mounting root:

mkdir: Cannot create directory '/newroot/tmp/.initrd': Read-only filesystem
```

Apart from this message, I haven't found any errors or restrictions to usability so far. Booting with my old kernel doesn't show this message. How can I get rid of it?Last edited by saturday on Wed May 10, 2006 5:29 pm; edited 2 times in total

----------

## MorLipf

I get the same message. It seems that this does not cause problems. I think the next kernel patchset should fix it.  :Wink: 

----------

## saturday

Thanks. It's good to know that there are more people who have this message.  :Smile: 

----------

## Ph0eniX

I'm running 2006.0.  When the system boots I see a message saying:

```

Cannot create directory: /newroot/tmp/.initrd: Read only file system

```

I'm not sure if that's a big deal or not but everything seems ok once the system is up.  This a machine with HT (enabled) and SATA (not sure if it has anything to do with that).  How do I correct this?

Thanks!

----------

## EnigmaedgE

I hate to do this, but I'm having the same message popup on my after my laptop's install.  This is the first time I've come across...

I'm curious myself how serious an issue this is, if it is at all!

Thanks!

----------

## mark_alec

Merged above 2 posts.

----------

## saturday

This seems to be a problem with the latest stable genkernel release: https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-458879.html

I haven't tried it with an earlier genkernel version yet, and I'm not sure if there is already a bug report concerning this issue.

edit: Going back to genkernel-3.3.11 and "genkernel --oldconfig all" indeed fixed this little problem.

----------

## atos

Does it have any complication or impact whatsoever on the system a part from that message? So you might as well ignore it I suppose? According to previous messages atleast.

----------

## saturday

 *atos wrote:*   

> Does it have any complication or impact whatsoever on the system a part from that message? So you might as well ignore it I suppose? According to previous messages atleast.

 

I think you are right. But since the older genkernel version works fine for me, I choosed to use this as workaround.

----------

## atos

 *saturday wrote:*   

> I think you are right. But since the older genkernel version works fine for me, I choosed to use this as workaround.

 

Well I'll jsut asume they will be an update in a few months. I don't reboot my machines very offen so. :p Wont be that disturbing.

----------

